# looking for official snowfall total records



## jamzz28 (Feb 12, 2010)

I am in ct. looking for official snowfall records or archives.The state d.o.t. is always lower than what I measure.


----------



## Kenyou (Oct 13, 2007)

Welcome to Plow Site. Try this one.

http://www.weatherbase.com/weather/state.php3?c=US&s=&refer=


----------



## jamzz28 (Feb 12, 2010)

*snowfall totals*

Thank-you for the information.My question wasn't specific enough.My fault.I am looking for a website that doesn't charge money for snowstorm accumulation totals by town.I am paid incrementally and the D.O.T. in CT. is usually shorter than what I measure in many different spots.If I use their numbers,I usually get shortchanged.Example Feb 10 snowfall,I pushed 4 inches twice putting me in the 6"-9" billing rate.Their total claims 4.5". Using their total,I lose at least $200.00 from one of my commercial lots alone.Anyone with help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

I imagine that they have a weather service they get their "certified totals" from, I'd guess they have a stipulation in your contract saying thats what they pay thier guys on.


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

Here's a better one from the gov
http://www.erh.noaa.gov/er/okx/
Scroll down click on storm archives on left side of the screen.
Click on the event you are searching for and scroll down for the location. Keep in mind it may take several days for the official amount to appear. Just this morning the 2/10 storm surfaced.

This is what it will look like:

(INCHES) MEASUREMENT

CONNECTICUT

...FAIRFIELD COUNTY...
GREENWICH 12.5 1005 PM 2/10 PUBLIC
FAIRFIELD 10.5 800 PM 2/10 PUBLIC
DARIEN 9.3 1200 AM 2/11 CT DOT
STAMFORD 9.3 820 AM 2/11 SKYWARN SPOTTER
NEW CANAAN 9.0 1040 PM 2/10 SKYWARN SPOTTER
SOUTH NORWALK 8.3 900 PM 2/10 SKYWARN SPOTTER
BRIDGEPORT 4.8 700 PM 2/10 NWS COOP OBSERVER
DANBURY 3.3 600 AM 2/11 SKYWARN SPOTTER

...MIDDLESEX COUNTY...
WESTBROOK 8.0 800 AM 2/11 PUBLIC
CLINTON 7.0 900 PM 2/10 PUBLIC
OLD SAYBROOK 4.5 1200 AM 2/11 CT DOT
HADDAM 3.0 1200 AM 2/11 CT DOT

...NEW HAVEN COUNTY...
MILFORD 8.0 1200 AM 2/11 CT DOT
MERIDEN 4.3 1200 AM 2/11 CT DOT
BEACON FALLS 3.8 1200 AM 2/11 CT DOT
SOUTHBURY 2.2 745 PM 2/10 PUBLIC

...NEW LONDON COUNTY...
STONINGTON 8.0 1200 AM 2/11 FIRE MARSHAL
MONTVILLE 6.5 1200 AM 2/11 FIRE MARSHAL
GROTON 6.0 700 AM 2/11 FIRE MARSHAL
OLD LYME 6.0 1200 AM 2/11 FIRE MARSHAL
LISBON 5.5 1040 PM 2/10 SKYWARN SPOTTER
NORWICH 4.3 1200 AM 2/11 CT DOT
COLCHESTER 4.0 1200 AM 2/11 CT DOT


----------



## jamzz28 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Snowfall total records*

Thank you! Exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

jamzz28;999759 said:


> Thank you! Exactly what I was looking for.


Anytime. Good site saved to my favorites. I actually cut and paste a copy on a blank word doc and attach with invoices. I usually use results from a NWS employee or some sort of an official. If there is an actual NWS station as Upton is to me I run with that.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

Stan;999667 said:


> Here's a better one from the gov
> http://www.erh.noaa.gov/er/okx/
> Scroll down click on storm archives on left side of the screen.
> Click on the event you are searching for and scroll down for the location. Keep in mind it may take several days for the official amount to appear. Just this morning the 2/10 storm surfaced.
> ...


Where did you get that info. I can't find it. I am looking for Hartford Litchfield counties. Perferably Bristol


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

*Does this help? * 
http://forecast.weather.gov/product...sary=0&highlight=off&issuedby=BOX&product=PNS
000
NOUS41 KBOX 111626
PNSBOX
CTZ002>004-MAZ002>024-026-NHZ011-012-015-RIZ001>008-120425-

PUBLIC INFORMATION STATEMENT
SPOTTER REPORTS
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE TAUNTON MA
1125 AM EST THU FEB 11 2010

THE FOLLOWING ARE UNOFFICIAL OBSERVATIONS TAKEN DURING THE SNOWFALL
FROM THE LOW PRESSURE AREA WHICH MOVE SOUTH OF NEW ENGLAND WEDNESDAY
AFTERNOON AND NIGHT...FEBRUARY 10.

APPRECIATION IS EXTENDED TO HIGHWAY DEPARTMENTS...COOPERATIVE
OBSERVERS...SKYWARN SPOTTERS AND MEDIA FOR THESE REPORTS. THIS
SUMMARY IS ALSO AVAILABLE ON OUR HOME PAGE AT WEATHER.GOV/BOSTON

********************STORM TOTAL SNOWFALL********************

LOCATION STORM TOTAL TIME/DATE COMMENTS
SNOWFALL OF
(INCHES) MEASUREMENT

CONNECTICUT

...HARTFORD COUNTY...
WINDSOR LOCKS 1.7 1050 AM 2/11 BDL AIRPORT

...TOLLAND COUNTY...
TOLLAND 4.0 538 AM 2/11 SPOTTER
STAFFORDVILLE 2.0 525 AM 2/11 COOP

...WINDHAM COUNTY...
EAST KILLINGLY 4.6 807 AM 2/11 SPOTTER
PLAINFIELD 4.0 1145 PM 2/10 VILLAGE OF MOOSUP
STERLING 4.0 815 PM 2/10 HAM RADIO
ASHFORD 3.0 852 AM 2/11 SPOTTER


----------



## jamzz28 (Feb 12, 2010)

*snowfall total records*

Yes,Thanks!


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

Anytime Cheif


----------



## Lawn Rover (Aug 16, 2009)

Thank you as well!


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

Lawn Rover;1002344 said:


> Thank you as well!


Anytime, Great government site the forecastors gather their information from. Plus its for free! While watching the storm heading in I usually use this tool. Scroll down to the bottom and click on hourly weather graph:

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...ical&zmx=1&zmy=1&site=OKX&map.x=211&map.y=167

As you get to the bottom you'll see if you drag your mouse over the grid, info will reflect into text on the very bottom.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

I can't find any good info for Bristol, CT. All my business is around Bristol. I ended up contacting Public Works and asking them to post the snowfall totals on the cities website. 

We will see what happens.


----------



## Cambium (Sep 17, 2011)

Since I found this thread through Google and since it was very helpful I was hoping you can help me further. 

I am looking for Yearly snow 'Totals" for Hartford or any other CT town. Its so hard to find some locations. 

I need the total per year since at least 1950..preferrably in text/data form not a picture graph.

Hopefully someone here has a link for me.


----------



## jamzz28 (Feb 12, 2010)

Cambium;1308824 said:


> Since I found this thread through Google and since it was very helpful I was hoping you can help me further.
> 
> I am looking for Yearly snow 'Totals" for Hartford or any other CT town. Its so hard to find some locations.
> 
> ...


Cambium,I have seen many snowfall archive sites while searching for related information.Most charge a fee but can give you the last 100 years of totals.Look under snowfall archives or similar phrases.I wouldn't use the history for estimates because weather is cyclical and we see similar trends in around 30 year spans.Also the jet stream determines the cold and precipitation fronts.Last year was perfect for the northeast bringing moisture and cold.Some years we get the moisture but with warm air which just gives us sleet or rain.I know 2012 could be crazy because of the sun storms but 2011 should follow the path of the past few years with above average snowfall.Solar activity has been very tame which gives us several years of colder temps like the late 70s.Hope this helps.


----------



## Cambium (Sep 17, 2011)

jamzz28;1308834 said:


> Cambium,I have seen many snowfall archive sites while searching for related information.Most charge a fee but can give you the last 100 years of totals.Look under snowfall archives or similar phrases.I wouldn't use the history for estimates because weather is cyclical and we see similar trends in around 30 year spans.Also the jet stream determines the cold and precipitation fronts.Last year was perfect for the northeast bringing moisture and cold.Some years we get the moisture but with warm air which just gives us sleet or rain.I know 2012 could be crazy because of the sun storms but 2011 should follow the path of the past few years with above average snowfall.Solar activity has been very tame which gives us several years of colder temps like the late 70s.Hope this helps.


yeah I've tried everything. I even contacted NWS. Some have gotten back to me. Some I'm waiting for.

Other places charge but then NWS gave it for free. Its public records so not sure why some places want to scam people and charge.

You would think snow records are kept just like rain totals... Every town needs to put weather stats into a database. Maybe that will create some jobs.  And just like forecasts are free, it takes a minute to put todays snowfall into an establised database. lol

I'm working on a project... So far I have left to find are:
Stratford or Hartford, CT
Portland, OR
Boston MA
Fargo, ND
Cinncinati, OH


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

We have been using weatherworks... it costs a couple of bucks, but its accurate and certified.


----------

